# Save my downed trees..



## YoungTreeGuy (Jun 18, 2009)

*Save my drowned trees..*

Tried starting saplings from seeds I have been finding. Got them started and going good but It rained and the bin I had them in didnt have a hole for drainge. Thought it did but didnt. Some of the leaves are staring to die at the bottom is there anything I can do to save my saplings?


----------



## dafunk (Jun 18, 2009)

whats sort of planting medium do you have them in? maybe put some holes in the bin let it dry out, or try transplanting them?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 18, 2009)

opcorn:to much water is no good tom trees


----------



## YoungTreeGuy (Jun 18, 2009)

dafunk said:


> whats sort of planting medium do you have them in? maybe put some holes in the bin let it dry out, or try transplanting them?



They where in like a mailing bin. Half died half lived. I put holes in it now but had some nice looking maples started. Got some honey locust started and I got a lot of Ashe seeds. Not sure what speices the seeds are purple. Haven't started them yet. Using top soil from an old horse pasture (hasn't been used in about 4 or 5 years) mixed with other normal grade top soil and a turf 5-10-5 turf builder ( says can fertilize trees with it). I have them started in quart bag's covered up in soil to protect the roots from the sun. 

But I had some maples in a bin was going to give to a few customers that have been giving me a lot of work as a 'thanks'. Rained over night add flooded the bin. Thought it had some holes in it. Couple months down the drain.

The ones that are alive still look weak is ther anything I can do to maybe save the drowned roots?


----------

